# You Know Someone's A Gayper when...



## Bigfoot (Mar 7, 2013)

Who cares. (That's a statement, not a question).


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Love thy gaper dumbass they allow you to live in the mountains and support the industry. They're not hurting anyone.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

They post on SBF asking about poppers


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

bseracka said:


> They post on SBF asking about poppers


different kind of gaper :blink:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ShredLife said:


> different kind of gaper :blink:


Anal gaping?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Anal gaping?


oh, you know it.



seriously, i heard you know all about it.


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

What's a gaper? I googled urban dictionary but don't get it. Its just someone who doesn't ski a lot? Like once or twice a season?


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 7, 2013)

We were all noobs at one point.

Why not take a noob under your wing and show 'em the ropes?


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

EastCoastChris said:


> What's a gaper? I googled urban dictionary but don't get it. Its just someone who doesn't ski a lot? Like once or twice a season?


I always thought it meant mouth open all the time (as in "mouth breather"), but maybe I'm wrong(?) 

Anyway, as long as they don't run into me and I gets mines, I don't care what they do. If the OP has such an issue with gapers, then don't hang around the beginner runs and lifts.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

to be clear noob =/= gaper. Some of the best gapers look like they've been at it for over a decade


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

They post threads about gapers. Dead giveaway.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Casual said:


>


So much steeze.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

^to clarify: photo's optical illusion makes it look like he's dismounting from a rail slide...but he's actually just jumping the ramp to the side of it..and pointing to his bunghole (or is that the fabled "ass scratcher"?)


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

Bigfoot said:


> Who cares. (That's a statement, not a question).


Not to go off topic but.... Are you my twin brother?


----------



## lj79615 (Dec 5, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> So much steeze.


haha for sure


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

I would consider a gaper someone who blocks cat tracks or lift exit by sitting there and "gaping". Nothing else really annoys me... :dunno:

I could care less about how they wear headgear.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

You all realize your spelling implies "GAPE-er" not "GAP-er"....i always thought the term was gapper....


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

It's Gaper. Like the one below, havin a nice rest on the top of a kicker. Note the Gaper Gap - can you spot it?


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Casual said:


> It's Gaper


Huh....learn somthin new everyday.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

Urban Dictionary: gaper
Urban Dictionary: gaper

A gaper is a skiier or snowboarder who is completely clueless. Usually distiungished by their bright colored clothes and a gaper gap, the gap between the goggles and helmet.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

We had a thread about this subject a while back. The consensus at the end was a gaper is someone who is clueless about etiquette, acts like they're the only person on the mountain, or continues to do something irritating. The last one is more subjective.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Donutz said:


> We had a thread about this subject a while back. The consensus at the end was a gaper is someone who is clueless about etiquette, acts like they're the only person on the mountain, or continues to do something irritating. The last one is more subjective.


Exactly. Nothing wrong with being new and/or inexperienced. Everyone who's ever rode was at some point. It's all about that self-entitled attitude IMO.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

my short time on this forum has made me realize alot about other riders out there...all different experience and abilities. the common motivation for everyone seems to be to get out and enjoy, and to improve their riding...they are not there necessarily to gape, be oblivious, and get in my way, lol...(an eye opener reading some Q posts here)

someone who seems oblivious, most likely is trying to multitask the many things overloading their brain in just staying up, turning, and hopefully no eating shit every 10 feet...they are def not gonna look uphill, or be thinking of much else

so, ive decided to help some people out ( waaaay back in the day i taught, for a season in Stowe VT)...once a day til the end of the season, imma do a good deed, scope someone who is flailing, and give em some pointers of even take a run with em


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

There was a goofball in a cowboy and a trench coat at Copper today, he followed me over a cliff and into some trees. Guy could rip! 

Monoskiers are gapers by default, I don't care how awesome they are.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

ok, by these guidelines...a trencher, in a one-piece red checkered suit, licking the groomer under the chair all day, all season, imo, qualifies


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

Lol...I've never seen the goggles/helmet gap ever. 
But I guess I sorta get the rest of it. 

Seems like the industry lives and dies on the gaper population though. I have 5 days in Tahoe this season. Two more and I coulda paid for the Vail Epic Pass. EastCoastChris = money baby!

Man I'm gonna get a pass at Gore next year and crush the shit out of it. And I'm going to check my goggles.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Actually, not at all. It is more likely they are practicing switch including skating and riding the lift and they are duck stance, likely riding a twin and felt no need to switch their bindings around. In training clinics, we are often told to ride, skate and get off the chair switch and no one actually changes their bindings.....:dunno:


I think he meant the person skating with his strapped in foot in the back, pushing with his front foot. Though if he did mean actual switch skating then yea I try to do that every now and then to help with switch a bit too.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

The motherfuckers who go to the park do effect things. They destroy the lips up to jump, get dangerously in the way around hits, and have no business being there. Either go to a normal trial or go to the beginner park. That's what they're there for. You're not learning anything by half attempting shit someone 10 times better and more experienced than you can't do. It's not embarrassing, everyone learns there. No one starts jumping on the 60ft step downs. I sure as hell didn't and still don't.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Funny thing is that half the time I'm actually _trying_ to get the gap between goggles and helmet going. For ventilation purposes. Keeps me cool, and my old ass lenses are always fogging at the top from sweat. The gap aerates that shit. It's a dehumidifier.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

bamfb2 said:


> Funny thing is that half the time I'm actually _trying_ to get the gap between goggles and helmet going. For ventilation purposes. Keeps me cool, and my old ass lenses are always fogging at the top from sweat. The gap aerates that shit. It's a dehumidifier.


My buddy's gap got frostbite one year, he bought a cheap used helmet for 10 bucks and his googles didnt fit it well. 

It was awesome. He had a line on his forhead for quite awhile.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

coulda sworn the gapers in the two pictures earlier had their helmet on backwards


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

You know someone is a gaper when they spell gaper as 'gayper'.

Good thread, fuck stick.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

OP: maybe some not so subtle homophobia?


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

EastCoastChris said:


> Man I'm gonna get a pass at Gore next year and crush the shit out of it. And I'm going to check my goggles.


I am actually thinking about locking in the mt collective pass because I plan on jackson and utah next year. Problem is out east, we have nothing like that or the epic pass. I think with Gore you get Whiteface but I bet even a super early discounted pass is $800 or so. A place like Stowe is even a bit more than that. Jay in the ball park. Not sure what the southern VT mts get you for but its crazy when you think of those prices versus what an epic pass gets you. 

You really would need to make an effort to make that pass work for you. Gore is too far for me from a day trip perspective and I'm pretty good with long drives, driving up to stowe (or at least getting to Burlington) from nyc tomorrow after work. Have done that trip a few other times this year but it wears on you come sunday. When I pass the exit for Hunter and still have 2 hours is when it kills me. Admittedly, Gore is quite a bit closer but still a decent drive.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Thought it was a porn industry term, "I'd marry that girl, if she wasn't such a gaper!"


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

EastCoastChris said:


> Lol...I've never seen the goggles/helmet gap ever.
> But I guess I sorta get the rest of it.
> 
> Seems like the industry lives and dies on the gaper population though. I have 5 days in Tahoe this season. Two more and I coulda paid for the Vail Epic Pass. EastCoastChris = money baby!
> ...


Should check out the ORDA pass, Belleayre/Gore/Whiteface all on it. Gore is some good shit for glades and mellow atmosphere/lack of crowds. Goggle check optional.


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze (Oct 21, 2012)

I love seeing the ridiculous one pieces. I have seen plenty of crazy WTF ones. I saw an old lady at Beaver Creek wearing the most expensive looking leather one piece with beaded tassels on the sleeves. It had an embroidered bald eagle on the back in front of a dream catcher with southwest patterns. I was like, that is the most glorious onesie ever, I would sell that on my etsy store for hundreds of dollars.

I am tempted to take pictures of the onesies, but don't want to offend the people wearing them. 

Some people rock the gaper gap on purpose as part of their steeze. It happens to me because my goggles are wore out and they sag. It is not good to have the gaper gap when your pale, because the sun will burn a red arch on your forehead.


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

Efilnikufesin said:


> Should check out the ORDA pass, Belleayre/Gore/Whiteface all on it. Gore is some good shit for glades and mellow atmosphere/lack of crowds. Goggle check optional.


That looks sweet actually. I could roll up to Bellyare when I have a weekday comp day to burn. And my brother, who is a good rider, lives outside of Albany so I could crash there and we could roll up 87 in the AM. 

Do you have any sense of how much a Mt Snow pass is? Thats another option because its kinda easy up 84 and actually a touch closer to my Brothers house. Same with Stratton...but then I gotta do 87.

Yeah when les auten bought up American Skiing Company in the 90s you could get a 7 mountain pass to Sugarloaf, Sunday River, Attitash Bear Peak, Okemo and some other places I think. Great deal but ASC went bankrupt! Lol. 

Now you can get the Boyne pass which gives you the Loaf and Sunday River and also Boyne Mtn Michigan and the Canyons. But that doesn't help you unless you live in Maine. yeah gotta figure out 2014 before the price goes up cuz I dont want to me a gaper next season for sure!


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

EastCoastChris said:


> Now you can get the Boyne pass which gives you the Loaf and Sunday River and also Boyne Mtn Michigan and the Canyons. But that doesn't help you unless you live in Maine. yeah gotta figure out 2014 before the price goes up cuz I dont want to me a gaper next season for sure!


If you want low crowds, Boyne pass would be the way to go. You get discounts at Brighton in Utah and at Big Sky, MT. Also Crystal Mountain, WA. Pretty legit. The Loaf and Sunday river are pretty awesome if you have time to trek up there.


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

EastCoastChris said:


> That looks sweet actually. I could roll up to Bellyare when I have a weekday comp day to burn. And my brother, who is a good rider, lives outside of Albany so I could crash there and we could roll up 87 in the AM.
> 
> Do you have any sense of how much a Mt Snow pass is? Thats another option because its kinda easy up 84 and actually a touch closer to my Brothers house. Same with Stratton...but then I gotta do 87.
> 
> ...


Not sure on the prices, Stratton and Mt. Snow aren't bad, but prefer Gore myself with the vibe and a great glade system. Statton glades are good too, but I found the mountain lacks any decent steepness (though Gore can have the same problem in certain areas.) Plus, if Whiteface gets blasted with snow there is almost no better place in the East. Great in the spring corn as well when they usually open the Slides.

I love going to Maine, but only tend to get up there when I have at least 5 days off or more because of the ride. Gore isn't too far from the Cats, and once I am up there, WF isn't all that far from there, so it tends to work out good.

Edit: Even on weekends and holiday weekends, Gore never gets too crowded. Maybe a 10 min wait for the Gondola tops, and once you get up there it has some separate pods that you will find next to no lift lines on.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

If Killington does the same thing next year as they did this year, then get the Spring Pass in March. From march 15 to the end of the season for $200. I've already been 8 times, and they should be going to May (that's $25/day and falling). Not bad when you compare it to their $80/88 lifty.

Killington is not too much further up the way. Obviously, if there's been no snow, don't bother.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

RockyMTNsteeze said:


> I love seeing the ridiculous one pieces. I have seen plenty of crazy WTF ones. I saw an old lady at Beaver Creek wearing the most expensive looking leather one piece with beaded tassels on the sleeves. It had an embroidered bald eagle on the back in front of a dream catcher with southwest patterns. I was like, that is the most glorious onesie ever, I would sell that on my etsy store for hundreds of dollars.
> 
> I am tempted to take pictures of the onesies, but don't want to offend the people wearing them.
> 
> Some people rock the gaper gap on purpose as part of their steeze. It happens to me because my goggles are wore out and they sag. It is not good to have the gaper gap when your pale, because the sun will burn a red arch on your forehead.


Mark of the gaper.


----------

